# Available Sqaut ( Lufkin Texas )



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Dec 27, 2019)

There's a abandoned store n the middle of the woods that I been to a few times. It's been abandoned since at least the.late 90s or early 2000s and a abandoned railline runs next to it. If any of my fellow sqautters or freegans need info on it hit me up it's a few buildings down from my house . I'll add pics Sunday before work.


----------

